# A world without 18mg Nic....



## Nick (2/6/16)

Morning Guys, it appears that the world of 18mg juice is becoming as rare as rocking horse s%$t... any Liquid guys willing to give an honest overview of the reasoning behind this??

I am not a flavour chaser I vape because I do not want to smoke and would like to save money.

I buy 18mg cinnamon and cookies then knock it down with dollys to about 6mg... this does two things, the first and most important reason is it dilutes the flavour and nic level down to what I really like (this took many flavours and dilutions before I found my base) and secondly it last three times as long and I save money ... now I can only get it in 12mg and yes I now end up having to buy more product which becomes counter productive in the cost saving.. I Vape A LOT and go through a lot of juice, what next no 12mg and then 6mg and I cannot dilute the flavour profile which then means it becomes hellishly expensive and I am stuck again trying to find a taste profile ... have they stopped making 18mg because they know we are diluting?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/16)

Its due to the fact you dont need so much nicotine with a stronger divice. What i could suggest is purchase a 24 or 32mg nicotine bottle from one of the DIY vendors. Then just add it to your 12mg mix to bump it back up to 18mg then continue from there with what you normally do.

Here is a link https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/unflavoured-nicotine-e-liquid/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/16)

The nicotine bottle will last you a while so its just a once of purchase. I am only just finished my second bottle after 16 months of DIY


----------



## Nick (2/6/16)

Thanks @Kalashnikov just needed to get on my soap box then.... But am ok now  thanks that's a good idea will look into this and maybe take it a step further and look for recipes for cookies and cinnamon and make some..


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/16)

Thats always best thing to do. Its possibly the best way to save. Find your recipe and make it yourself. No need to worry about diluting. You could just make a giant 500ml bottle in 6mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/16)

@Nick, juice makers aren't holding back on the higher nic concentrations because people are diluting it. The main reason why 18mg and now even 12mg is becoming so rare is that the new mainstream devices have become too powerful for such high levels of nic which in turn has pushed the demand for high nic juice to a level where it simply doesn't sell anymore. Speak to your juice maker, I'm sure most will do a custom mix for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nick (2/6/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Thats always best thing to do. Its possibly the best way to save. Find your recipe and make it yourself. No need to worry about diluting. You could just make a giant 500ml bottle in 6mg


Thanks, just checked the website not that savvy on the process but I am sure I will find out the how to do it videos somewhere online..


----------



## Nick (2/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> @Nick, juice makers aren't holding back on the higher nic concentrations because people are diluting it. The main reason why 18mg and now even 12mg is becoming so rare is that the new mainstream devices have become too powerful for such high levels of nic which in turn has pushed the demand for high nic juice to a level where it simply doesn't sell anymore. Speak to your juice maker, I'm sure most will do a custom mix for you.


Thanks @BumbleBee just needed a rant... I have a good stock for now but just the hassle of making my own and having high grade Nic in the house with kids around I just got use to being able to knock up a my 350ml batch leaving for a couple weeks and then good to go .. but as with all things change is inevitable... must say I am vaping now with dual deck, higher wattage, same mix, and am loving it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (2/6/16)

Nick said:


> Thanks, just checked the website not that savvy on the process but I am sure I will find out the how to do it videos somewhere online..


Its very easy. To make it even simpler. Check this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-service-added-at-flavrvape.t23922/#post-379460

They will mix it for you. You just supply the ingredients you would like.


----------



## Mike (2/6/16)

I haven't sold a bottle of 18mg in _months_. 12mg still sells a little. But 18mg accounts for less than 1% of my sales.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (2/6/16)

@Nick lol, I agree a Reo without 18mg nic is like a mod without batteries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (2/6/16)

Thanks for my 12mg nic @Mike. Your juices rock


----------



## Andre (2/6/16)

Yip, it is as @BumbleBee says - a question of market forces - supply and demand - although the supply might have also played a role in manipulating the demand. I was on 18 mg for a long time and had the same frustrations as you albeit for a different reason. Then I went down to 12 mg and the same happened - the supply (bar a few exceptions) went down to 6 mg. And I hate not getting a juice off the shelf, having to go through the hoops of a special request. There are, however, some vendors that still caters for 18 mg off the shelf, e.g. Vapour Mountain, Complex Chaos.

And make no mistake, vendors do make more money with the lower strengths as people do need to vape more juice for the nic satisfaction - despite the more effective technology. Not that the cloud hungry and VG crazy fashion, which South Africans took to like no other country, did not play a role.

My solution was to go the DIY way. I use a flavour friendly, more economical VG/PG ratio, have the nic strength I prefer and can cater to my taste and not that of the average vaper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KGB Vape Syndicate (20/6/16)

Hi Andre

Im sure if you special request an 18mg juice from a juice maker they will happily make it for you. We don't make due to the fact that we haven't found anyone that vapes 18mg anymore.


----------



## Petrus (20/6/16)

Hehe, the quest for higher nic is like a never ending journey for me, I got two mixers who I support for their great high nic juices, but I am busy venturing into the DIY scene for this reasons.


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

KGB Vape Syndicate said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> Im sure if you special request an 18mg juice from a juice maker they will happily make it for you. We don't make due to the fact that we haven't found anyone that vapes 18mg anymore.


If you read my post you would have seen that I am vaping 12 mg and that "I hate not getting a juice off the shelf, having to go through the hoops of a special request.".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (20/6/16)

KGB Vape Syndicate said:


> Hi Andre
> 
> Im sure if you special request an 18mg juice from a juice maker they will happily make it for you. We don't make due to the fact that we haven't found anyone that vapes 18mg anymore.



I still vape 18mg and 12mg, .Going into a vape shop only to discover that almost every single juice is only available in max 6mg just makes me not even bother looking at anything, nevermind making a special request. Unless it's a flavour that I have already tried and like. I think it's time to start the DIY juice thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (20/6/16)

All I can add to this is Vapour Mountain. XXX 18mg mmmmmmmm
Speak to @Oupa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

